# Show your most recent "Crying Glass" - Thought it was whole, but it was damaged...



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 8, 2016)

This is a nice cathedral pickle that was chipped and cracked when I washed the mud out.  Dug in New Orleans...


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 8, 2016)

Some old privies in nawlins. Hope you find some good stuff


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks.  If you are ever coming to the area, give me a shout.


----------

